# Rice cakes



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

HI Heather I was just wondering are rice cake safe to eat. I'm assuming the fiber in them is soluble. Am I correct. Thanks for your help Trisha


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - yes, they're just fine, though you might want to be a bit careful with the brown rice variety. If you're at all touchy right now stick to the white rice cakes.- Heather


----------

